

WebKit now supports the srcset attribute on images - tpetry
https://www.webkit.org/blog/2910/improved-support-for-high-resolution-displays-with-the-srcset-image-attribute/

======
tpetry
first step to native support for retina images in browsers, not one of those
dozens hackish polyfills :)

